# Μαραφέτι, Μπερεκέτι και άλλα - Ίχνη του Αραβοϊσλαμικού Πολιτισμού στη Νέα Ελληνική Γλώσσα



## nickel (Jul 2, 2016)

Δεν ξέρω τίποτα για τα «σεμινάρια Γλώσσας και Πολιτισμού» που διεξάγονται στο χώρο του «Πολιτιστικού - Επιμορφωτικού Κέντρου Academia», αλλά ίσως το θέμα να ενδιαφέρει κάποιους Θεσσαλονικείς:

*Μαραφέτι, Μπερεκέτι και άλλα - Ίχνη του Αραβοϊσλαμικού Πολιτισμού στη Νέα Ελληνική Γλώσσα
*
Πιστή στο πνεύμα των σεμιναρίων Γλώσσας και Πολιτισμού που διεξάγονται στον χώρο της, η Academia σας προσκαλεί σε ένα πανέμορφο ταξίδι στη γλώσσα και την ιστορία την Πέμπτη 7 Ιουλίου στις 20:00.
Θα μιλήσουμε για τις ιστορικές συνθήκες διαμόρφωσης του λεγόμενου Αραβοϊσλαμικού Πολιτισμού (9ος - 12ος μ.Χ. αιώνας), καθώς και για τα ίχνη που αυτός άφησε στη Νέα Ελληνική Γλώσσα μέσω της Οθωμανικής Αυτοκρατορίας που τον αφομοίωσε. Η συζήτηση θα συνοδευτεί από την παρουσίαση του πρωτότυπου λεξικού του μέλους της Academia, κύριου Αλέξανδρου Περτσινίδη, σχετικά με τις αραβικές και τις περσικές λέξεις που κληρονομήσαμε στα ελληνικά μέσω της τουρκικής.

Ομιλητές: Πάνος Κουργιώτης, Δρ. Πολιτικών Επιστημών ΑΠΘ, Καθηγητής Αραβικής Γλώσσας & Αλέξανδρος Περτσινίδης, Συνταξιούχος Πολιτικός Μηχανικός, Ανεξάρτητος Ερευνητής.

Η είσοδος είναι ελεύθερη και θα τηρηθεί σειρά προτεραιότητας. Μπορείτε να κρατήσετε θέση τηλεφωνικά στο 2314018044 μεταξύ Δευτέρας και Τετάρτης 17:00 - 21:00
(Σωκράτους 2, Θεσσαλονίκη)

https://www.facebook.com/events/509601132580505/
https://www.facebook.com/academiathess/info/?entry_point=page_nav_about_item&tab=overview​


----------



## Earion (Jul 2, 2016)

Μια και μιλάμε σήμερα για επίθετα, το επίθετο αραβοϊσλαμικός μεταφράζει άραγε το απλό islamic; Αν ναι, κακώς προστίθεται το αραβικό στοιχείο, γιατί ο κλασικός ισλαμικός πολιτισμός δεν ήταν αποκλειστικά αραβικός.


----------



## Marinos (Jul 2, 2016)

Και πού να φτάσουμε στο islamicate...

The focus on the Arab world that had characterized the Euro-American study of Islam was also rethought by Hodgson who argued that it was the Persianate world (his coinage) that was the locus of the most influential Muslim thought and practice from the Middle Period onwards. Most importantly he distinguished between *Islamic* (properly religious) and *Islamicate* phenomena, which were the products of regions in which Muslims were culturally dominant, but were not, properly speaking religious. Thus wine poetry was certainly Islamicate, but not Islamic. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marshall_Hodgson


----------



## Earion (Jul 2, 2016)

I suddenly liked this guy. Πάω να τον μελετήσω.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jul 2, 2016)

Το _Islamicate_ μου θύμισε μιαν άλλη λέξη που είχα πετύχει παλαιότερα, το _Persianate_... Τελικά δική του ήταν η λέξη.


----------

